# How do I install Android onto a USB stick?



## machv (May 23, 2009)

I have gone to a few different sites that offer Android and the live CD. I have also downloaded different versions of Android and followed the instructions on how to install them onto a USB stick but none of them seem to either have the software to install it (win7 ultimate does not recognize half of the files on the live CD ISO's) I don't have a working burner at the moment and I have to install the Android OS via a win7 ult environment. How can I do this? Please post links if necessary. Thanks and have a great day 

I have also tried the Android toolkit program and as it is in Spanish I can't decipher the error that comes up during the install process all I know is that it isn't working


----------

